# site clock



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

why hasn't anybody asked about the clock not changing? :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just so we could see who would give in first.>>>

cabby

What is wrong with it, has the glass cracked, or one of the hands come loose.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> why hasn't anybody asked about the clock not changing? :wink2:


If I knew where it was I would have a look!!! :grin2::surprise::grin2:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I just wish that they would use the 24 hour time, I find it less confusing than am and pm.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I am very disappointed................no chance of even a little titter or guffaw :frown2:


tony:smile2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yep, you could be guaranteed a few twice a year under the old software:laugh:


----------

